# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Что с этим делать?

## finntrolleman95

Жестокая вещь ща у меня на кампе..Наверное, это уже обсуждали - не знаю... Вот что с этим делатьИ

----------


## aharan

Проверить на вирусы.

----------


## KRen

Если проверка на вирусы не помогла, тогда попробуй проверить системные файлы.  В командной строке введи     SFC /?. Вылезет справка, а дальше дело техники ;-)

----------

